# Red and peeling skin on scrotum



## born36

My 9 month old intact male has peeling skin and redness on his scrotum. Here is a pic. Has anyone else seen this before??? Is it likely to be chaffing or something else. Just to give some context it has been rather cold here lately also he is on his long line on his morning walk and this often goes under his body.


----------



## threefsh

You could try using some Desitin (diaper rash ointment) on it. It does look like chaffing to me.


----------



## texasred

Mine will get what looks like that from running where there's a lot of tall brush. If left alone it heals pretty quick. You could put some bag balm on it help the healing process.


----------



## Ozkar

Has he been licking them a lot?

Once in a local pub (Bar) a farmer's blue heeler was laying on the floor licking it's balls. One of the other farmers cheekily said 'I wish I could do that", to which the farmer replied "If you give him a pat and a biscuit he might let you" 

To be serious, it looks like a rash. Try some Lucas Paw Paw Ointment. It cures everything from rashes to multiple bone fractures


----------



## redrover

Looks like a mild rash, maybe caused by dry skin and a little wear and tear from brush or just chaffing from walking. Jasper gets it from time to time, especially if we're doing a lot of out-in-the-woods walking.

Sometimes I'll put a little Aquaphor or Vaseline on it. Bag balm is also great.


----------

